

Ask HN: Market research and HN community norms - edgefield

I am considering launching a service that specifically targets hackers, independent (tech) contractors, tech entrepreneurs, etc. and I would like to post a poll on Hacker News for the purpose of market research. Before I post the poll, however, I want to make sure posting a poll for market research would not violate any HN community norms. Please note the poll would be limited to a market research question only, and NOT marketing/sales. Thanks all for your input.
======
frisco
That's ironic. A subtly disguised poll to ask if polls are ok.

~~~
edgefield
Heh... :-) any thoughts on whether this would be appropriate?

------
medianama
Go ahead and post it.

